# repertoire de stockage des mails outlook?



## ol69 (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut,
j'ai un poste en mac os 9.
La personne qui s'en sert a bcp de mail en memoire (2500), je lui ai dit de les virer mais il souhaite en faire une sauvegarde cd avant. Le probleme c'est que je ne connais pas l'equivalent des .dbx sous c/windows/application data... sur pc.
Pouvez vous me dire qu'elle serai le fichier a sauver merci bcp


----------



## ol69 (6 Octobre 2004)

desolé, c bon, j'ai trouver mon bonheur ici 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66624&highlight=outlook

merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

C'est un fichier TRES volumineux (surtout avec 2500 mail)
Pour moi, le fichier se trouve :
- Dossier Outlook
- Dossier Utilisateur(s) Outlook
- Dossier Identité principale
- *Fichier Messages
*


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2004)

Avant de le copier, je ferai une reconstruction de la base des messages d'OE:

Le fichier le plus lourd est pas expurgé des fichiers jetés dans OE. Pour le faire il faut presser la touche alt en lançant OE et dire OK au message "Reconstruire la base de donnée". Une fois ceci fait, les messages "jetés" le seront réellement et ta base de message aura perdu du poids.
Seul pb: avoir assez d'espace disque pour l'équivalent de la nouvelle ! De plus, OE efface pas l'ancienne lui-même: dans le dossier Identité tu verras un fichier ancien et un fichier nouveau, tu jetteras l'ancien. C'est surtout pratique si tu avais reçu beaucoup de pièces attachées importantes... Une amie est passée d'un fichier de 1,2 go à 680 mo. Pratique pour une archive ;-)

Attention, plus la base est lourde, plus ça prend du temps: prévoir 90 mn pour 1 Go sur un Pismo sous 9.22...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Avant de le copier, je ferai une reconstruction de la base des messages d'OE:
> 
> Le fichier le plus lourd est pas expurgé des fichiers jetés dans OE. Pour le faire il faut presser la touche alt en lançant OE et dire OK au message "Reconstruire la base de donnée". Une fois ceci fait, les messages "jetés" le seront réellement et ta base de message aura perdu du poids.
> Seul pb: avoir assez d'espace disque pour l'équivalent de la nouvelle ! De plus, OE efface pas l'ancienne lui-même: dans le dossier Identité tu verras un fichier ancien et un fichier nouveau, tu jetteras l'ancien. C'est surtout pratique si tu avais reçu beaucoup de pièces attachées importantes... Une amie est passée d'un fichier de 1,2 go à 680 mo. Pratique pour une archive ;-)
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette excellente info teo:
Je viens d'effectuer la manip sur ma machine (iMac 450 DV - 9.1)
Fichier "Messages" : 1,22 Go -> 625 Mo !!!     (en 35 mn environ)
(ps : il ne "reconstruit" pas, il "compacte" la bdd puis il "compacte et optimise" la messagerie   )
En tous cas coup d'boule à 600 Mo (environ) à suivre pour toi...


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2004)

J'ai appris sur macge il y a longtemps, tant mieux si ça sert encore !!!

Merci pour le coup de boule !


----------

